# Model: Jessica (NSFW - mild lingerie)



## RMThompson

I posted some of these already in the professionals forum, but thought I'd share them with a larger audience in their "final" form. 

Take a look, and please leave C&C

1. This was the best I could do with what I consider a pretty cliched shoot. The model wanted to do it, so I obliged, but it's pretty atypical of what one can do with a pretty girl and the football theme.







2.
This was sort of a take off a picture I saw an actress do once. We tore the pictures out of Business Week, taped them onto the side of my house, and only used pictures with men on it because it looked more interesting with all these men staring at her. I particular like the big guy in the overalls. The edit was a little orangey, but I was going for a retro feel. Even if I didn't achieve it fully, I left it because it smoothed her skin nice. 





3. This shot was pure model. We found an interesting corner and went with it, her look really pulled it together. Something about the blob of paint on the right really sets it off for me. We wanted to do something with that outfit, and I was looking for something more "steel". I usually do some planned shots (as above) and then get in the car and drive around to look for something interesting, and this was a result of that.





4. Walking back from the above shoot we found a shopping cart, and she decided to get inside of it. I was hauling the camera, so she pushed it back to the spot we just used. I yelled "Jessica" and she turned around for this. What I like about this shot is the shadow zig zagging on the floor, and the blowouts on the ground.





5. The best shot of the day, in my opinion, and again it came as an accident after looking around. When she got in the cart we had an issue, as the dress was so short her bright blue underwear were showing, but when I saw what the sign said, I knew it would make a great way to obscure it. This time I almost cloned the little bob of paint out, but by now I liked the little guy. We spent a lot of time in this cart, but I think is the best one of those shots.





6. This model's eyes are amazingingly blue and crystal clear. So clear in fact when this image is blown up you can see myself in them! LOL This was a wide angle shot (18mm on the kit lens), and while I usually don't like "straight on" shots for portraits, this really put the emphasis on her eyes and not her slightly pronounced nose. The edit showed off her freckles, which I love, even if there is an orange cast on the photo.







Thanks - RMThompson


----------



## Mersad

I love the second one. I think it's the best you did. And as much as i like the last one for it's freshness and realism, i think that because of the colors added in post it looks like she is doing a video blog or something. The colors make it seem like she is in front of a pc screen.

But nonetheless the pictures are great.


----------



## Big Mike

The colors are all over the map, it sounds like that was intentional and they work as individual shots but when seen as a group, it's off putting.

The first one isn't working for me.  Too much contrast and her feet look huge.  The others each have some great qualities.


----------



## RMThompson

Thanks guys.

Yes the coloring is all over the place, because each one had a different approach, but thanks.


----------



## TimmyJP

I really like shots 2 and 3, what you said about the men all looking at the model in 2 really is rather good. 

As you say the first is a little cliched, and doesn't really have a huge amount going for it; what with the content. However, as the cliches go it's a good photo, though what Big Mike said is true; her feet do look a little large and clumsy.

The fourth is nice, however I think it is a little bland, and I think the focus is on her skirt rather than her face. Maybe this is what you aimed for, but it doesn't really do much for me.

The fifth has the same problem as the first I think, the foot looks rather clumsy, but I realise there aren't really any other places to put the foot, maybe a different angle for the shot would be slightly more flattering on your model's poor foot!

As Mersad said, the last looks a little like it's been taken in front of a computer monitor, it seems to have a rather blue tinge.


Tim


----------



## MarcusM

Interesting shots...

Is she building a portfolio for a porn career?

I like the one in the cart, the placement of the sign is pretty clever, my only nitpick on this one is her expression. She looks fed up to be sitting there, guess I would be too.


----------



## RMThompson

MarcusM said:


> Interesting shots...
> 
> Is she building a portfolio for a porn career?
> 
> I like the one in the cart, the placement of the sign is pretty clever, my only nitpick on this one is her expression. She looks fed up to be sitting there, guess I would be too.


 
I find your comment about a portfolio to a porn career to be quite out of place and rather rude. None of these photos show any NUDITY, let alone anything that would be near porn.

Are the provocative? Probably. Sexy? Perhaps, but don't confuse sexy with pornography.

The look was intentional, but thanks for the comment on that, I can see how that would be misunderstood.


----------



## MarcusM

RMThompson said:


> I find your comment about a portfolio to a porn career to be quite out of place and rather rude. None of these photos show any NUDITY, let alone anything that would be near porn.



I don't see how me asking a question is being rude, but ok, whatever.

To be honest a lot of these look like the "teaser" shots in a porn set. The shot with the football jersey and panties, looking straight up her rear?

Sorry, but some look pretty 'near' porn to me. Just my perception, not meant to offend. Also, I'm not passing judgment on the shots, I was just curious.


----------



## Holly Marie

2nd one if my fav! Great shots =D


----------



## rub

I think you have a great bunch of shots here! But the shoes in #1 just dont work for me.


----------



## boyerv

I think her eye make up (The eye liner swipe from the edge of her eyes) make it look less classy.  If that was PS out, it might change the look.


----------



## rob91

1 is a great setup but I think you need a much tighter shot. Ass, face, and football are the important things there, I don't like all the grass or the big feet.

2 is wonderful, kind of reminds me of Godard. The expression is perfect. My only problem is there seems to be some glare on the photos on the wall that is _very_ distracting.


----------



## roentarre

Wow, she is soooo hot


----------



## snowalker

#5 definitely the best shot. Good job there! Very expressive model.


----------



## Cameron Cushman

I have looked at this series every day since you have posted it.


----------



## GeorgeUK

#1 doesn't really do anything for me, I do like the concept of #2.

#3 - shame you clipped some of her hand off. My own personal opinion is I'm not a huge fan of 'the blob'.

#5 loving the sign, fits perfectly.


----------



## Kittyy

Number 5 is absolutely brilliant. The placement of the sign is pretty clever. Made me laugh out loud. I agree with Big Mike. There is quite a variety of colors, but I think you really pulled it off.


----------



## Dubious Drewski

The quality of these shots is just great.  Some of the colour choices kind of bug me, like #2; it seems just too orange and it doesn't necessarily look vintage.  But you obviously know what you're doing behind a camera and I will admit I'm a bit jealous of some of these shots.

That last one kind of bugs me.  With that lighting and that exposure, it kind of looks like a myspace shot.  But with a half stop more light, it would look like the glamour shot it's trying to be.

I genuinely like them all, though.


----------



## chente922

"unconditional satisfaction guaranteed".. love it on #5...
i would reshoot it, get her a doll like makeup and doll like expression on her face like if she was a doll that you could pick up at a store


----------



## Moonb007

Great shoot, I really like number 2 and 3 out of the collection.


----------



## Olympus E300

I love #5!


----------



## gopal

the basket shot is my choice...tfs.


----------



## Cojaro

Lovely model! Freckles and blues eyes = 

I like #2 the best, but I have one gripe about it: the frame chops off the top of her head.


----------



## RMThompson

Wow... thanks for digging this thread up and for the compliments!


----------



## altitude604

I like #5. Sign is clever, I like the colour although like previously mentioned... she does look like it's time to get out.


----------

